# harvesting too late



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

I see alot of people in this forum telling people not to harvest too early and be patient you will be happy you did, ect ect. Harvesting too early means your doing so at the expense of yield and potency. This all makes sense, and I am on my 4th grow now in the 7th week of 12/12 on my widows and a kush plant. I was real happy with my buds I harvested from my last grow. I grew 2 plants of white dwarf (widow crossed ruderrail) and I harvested 1 plant when I thought it was done, by viewing trics in scope no clear trics. I harvested the other 6 days later and it seemed to taste a lil better but didnt notice a huge difference overall.
So, this brings me to ask the question when is too late? What happens? For example, my widows are supposedly going to finish in 9 weeks, as said by atittudes website( ya i know that isnt how we tell the plants done but its just a time to work with). Whats going to happen to my bud on week 10. week 11 week 12 and so on? 
As I said, we get alot of info on why we shouldnt harvest too early butI never see what happens if we let em go past the point where everybody harvest.
Curiosity killed the cat, but the cat didnt have acces to online forums 
post 100 ha, imma marijuana toker........been that for a lil bit but nice to be noticed


----------



## bluetick (Jan 4, 2010)

From what I've read, and they all seem to say the same thing is that if you harvest later than you are suppose to there is more CBD and CBN content, which gives you are more body high and can make you stupidly stoned so to speak. The trics will turn more brown which means the THC is being reduced and turning into the CBD and CBN. Not sure what those stand for but with more CBD and CBN = less THC. No expert here and I'm sure someone will have more good information than I do. That is just what I've read. 

I have read so many things regarding trics. Some say take the Indicas when the trics are more clear to cloudy and take the Sativas when they are more cloudy to amber. Seems nobody can agree on anything. Subcools thread here "Amber Alert" says to take them when they are 40% - 60% amber if I remember correctly. I took one recently (Indica) when it was mostly cloudy trics and maybe 10% amber. The buds wern't tight though I used a 1000w hps, and the high lasted maybe an hour. So I'm trying to figure this out too amigo. Wish I knew more as well but do know about the CBD and CBN content.


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 4, 2010)

fucking awesome obvious question man!! 

i have been lookin for the last 2 weeks for some info myself.


----------



## Tokugawa (Jan 4, 2010)

I found some really good and differing info in this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## super2200 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol who the hell has the patience to harvest late


----------



## bluetick (Jan 4, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> I found some really good and differing info in this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> 
> Hope it helps.


Great thread on harvesting time with some great pictures and explanation. Thanks for that.


----------



## potberto (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the late harvested indicas make me retarded.. I get slow and just out of tune. It seems plants harvested when the trichs are all cloudy and clear are better. Very uppy, long lasting and alert highs. I likey! I'd rather harvest a week early than a week late. 

I guess it's always good to have the later retard-o-vision stuff too for when you wanna pass out or somethin


----------



## smokebros (Jan 4, 2010)

lol good thrad man


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

potberto said:


> I think the late harvested indicas make me retarded.. I get slow and just out of tune. It seems plants harvested when the trichs are all cloudy and clear are better. Very uppy, long lasting and alert highs. I likey! I'd rather harvest a week early than a week late.
> 
> I guess it's always good to have the later retard-o-vision stuff too for when you wanna pass out or somethin


 ha potberto, my mind never stops dude, so much so that it made me an insomniac. hence the reason i smoke weed......... cuz i wanna be retarded. 
but when is it too late to harvest?
harvesting late=retarded=perfect after dinner state of mind for this rabidcow
harvesting too late=???????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 4, 2010)

i like to harvest at half amber


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

i have yet to see an over ripened plant.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have yet to see an over ripened plant.


 well fdd, imma going to push the envelope. see so many threads that say dont harvest to early and ect ect yadda yadda. so seeins how i am clensing my self for a drugtest i will go long and see what happens. 

imo drugtests are lame


----------



## widow87 (Jan 4, 2010)

ive heard that if u harvest to late that the thc starts to break down but i dont think 1 week to long is gonna fuck it up or anything i think that u would have to leave it for a while but i know i dont have the patients to wait longer than needed but that is interesting i would like to see some one experiment with it. peace.. widow87


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 4, 2010)

hey fdd - I have 2 very nice dwc plants right now. The nicest I have done so far.. my strain is done in 56 days(told by the man growin it for about 15 years or so) but if you have yet to see an "over ripened plant", I am pretty willing to allow it to go 75 days. Is there anything that I, and Rabidcow, should be looking for, as a sign of being over ripe? Does something happen to the trichomes appearance so we may be able to say "ah shit..chop em NOW!"?? thanks in advance


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

jnuggs said:


> hey fdd - I have 2 very nice dwc plants right now. The nicest I have done so far.. my strain is done in 56 days(told by the man growin it for about 15 years or so) but if you have yet to see an "over ripened plant", I am pretty willing to allow it to go 75 days. Is there anything that I, and Rabidcow, should be looking for, as a sign of being over ripe? Does something happen to the trichomes appearance so we may be able to say "ah shit..chop em NOW!"?? thanks in advance


well put thx lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

depends a lot on the strain. i have seen sativas that just keep going and going. the buds get all crazy looking. they get those long horns, but they still have white hairs everywhere. white hairs = new growth. new growth = new trichomes. new trichomes don't pop out already ripe. if you have white hairs you have new trichs.


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have yet to see an over ripened plant.


 concur doctor. if able try letting one go and find out how it smokes. ill bet you get baked


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

i am thinking that mold must be somthing to worry about in this scenario huh?


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 4, 2010)

only if you have mold problems.


----------



## devastation (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> depends a lot on the strain. i have seen sativas that just keep going and going. the buds get all crazy looking. they get those long horns, but they still have white hairs everywhere. white hairs = new growth. new growth = new trichomes. new trichomes don't pop out already ripe. if you have white hairs you have new trichs.



man u need to patent that "if u have white hairs, you have new trichs."


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I would like to ask the experienced grower what was the most days over the seed companies instructions did anybody grow a strain ,that doesn't sound right but i'm high so i hope you get the drift ,for example at the moment i am growing Big bang which the pack said took 8-9 weeks I am now in week 12 and have been told that they still have a bit to go, is this possible for a plant to grow that long and still not be ripe


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

luckydog82 said:


> Well I would like to ask the experienced grower what was the most days over the seed companies instructions did anybody grow a strain ,that doesn't sound right but i'm high so i hope you get the drift ,for example at the moment i am growing Big bang which the pack said took 8-9 weeks I am now in week 12 and have been told that they still have a bit to go, is this possible for a plant to grow that long and still not be ripe



there are many variables that can make a plant grow slower. seed banks flowering times are "general" estimates.


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> there are many variables that can make a plant grow slower. seed banks flowering times are "general" estimates.


thanks fdd ,so have you ever had a plant that grew slow and took way longer than expected


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)

luckydog82 said:


> thanks fdd ,so have you ever had a plant that grew slow and took way longer than expected


inside, a lot. just because i suck indoors.


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought that would be the misses job but who knows what goes on behind closed doors lol.. sorry I'm baked 
Is it common for CFL grown plants to take longer than HPS


----------



## bob+marley (Jan 5, 2010)

super2200 said:


> Lol who the hell has the patience to harvest late



Looking to get some kill-bud out of my first _real _batch. Unsure of what I'm growing but its getting sticky!


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 5, 2010)

so when "all" trichs are amber and dark, then there probably isn't much more ripening to happen? or that's what I gather? The strain I have is called Blue Rhino. 
White Widow x Afghani x Blueberry.
FDD - I would swap my decent indoor grows for some of them outdoor ones you've got goin on 24/fuckin/7


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> depends a lot on the strain. i have seen sativas that just keep going and going. the buds get all crazy looking. they get those long horns, but they still have white hairs everywhere. white hairs = new growth. new growth = new trichomes. new trichomes don't pop out already ripe. if you have white hairs you have new trichs.


 
yes fuck those forever flowering foxtailing sativasss


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 5, 2010)

dude just read Zeus's harvesting guide.......it will explain everything youre asking.


----------



## bob+marley (Jan 5, 2010)

ya know I read zeuses harvesting guide, but its not thorough enough for everyones plants. 

Ive read a zillion different places that indicas and sativas finish different. I had to look elsewhere to find out that an Indica is pretty much ripe when the crystals turn cloudy. It claimed that most true indicas wont get very amber. 

and zeuses(+ rep by the way zeus) showed what his plant looked like when it was done, honest it was a "transformation."

Mine just didnt do it the same, and I believe its just a difference in strains.


Bomby lookin purply stuff b the way zeus. bravissimo


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 5, 2010)

jnuggs said:


> so when "all" trichs are amber and dark, then there probably isn't much more ripening to happen? or that's what I gather? The strain I have is called Blue Rhino.
> White Widow x Afghani x Blueberry.
> FDD - I would swap my decent indoor grows for some of them outdoor ones you've got goin on 24/fuckin/7


100% amber can give you that cross-eyed retarded feeling. 

One thing I've noticed with going "too long", is that they will start pushing male flowers due to flowering stress, and then seeds. This can happen long before the trichomes ripen. 

Each strain is different, so reading any one persons tutorial may not be that helpful. 

More light = faster growth and ripening. 
Breeders estimates are based on 1000w, so if you're using something smaller you can usually safely add a few weeks to the estimates.


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 5, 2010)

kriss said:


> how dont u already know this???
> if u harvest to late, the buds turn in to CRACK ROCKS!!! duh......damn people is stupid


 im sorry but you need to read your response before you ppost dude.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 5, 2010)

lookin4u said:


> im sorry but you need to read your response before you ppost dude.


ha ha, DUDe its ok man sarcasam is real tough to pick up on online. the lack of tone and facial expression sometimes is the key . plus if your not in the right part of the world you may never fully grasp the ridiculous art of dry sarcasam. but i think being from north east usa i got years of exp in this. so dude was kiddin, crack rocks are not a product of harvesting late.... but man what if huh...... so profitable lolol.........
EDIT, MAN I AM SO HIG,( YA I CHEATED ON MY RESOLUTION FUCK SHIT DAMN) BUT I MAY OF JUST BEEN SO HIGH THAT I MISSED YOUR SARCASAM, FUCK I AM SURE OF IT HAHA...... I AINT GONNA ERASE IT, IMMA CLOWN LAFF AT ME


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 5, 2010)

ALSO CHANGED NUTE SOLUTION LAST NIGHT, WENT TO HALF NUTES AND......... WOWIE HEE HEEE, SO MANNNYYY new white hairs!!! WHITE HAIRS= NEW GROWTH= I LOVE THIS FUCKING SHIT, WOOOOO HOOOOOOO. ITS LIKE ALL THE SCIENCE FAIRS I NEVER COMPLETED IN GRADE SCHOOOL HAHAHAH\
LOVE YOU GUYS THX
PEECE AND BEST WISHES TO THE PPL OF THIS FORUM GN!!


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 5, 2010)

bob+marley said:


> ya know I read zeuses harvesting guide, but its not thorough enough for everyones plants.
> 
> Ive read a zillion different places that indicas and sativas finish different. I had to look elsewhere to find out that an Indica is pretty much ripe when the crystals turn cloudy. It claimed that most true indicas wont get very amber.
> 
> ...


 ya but great thing about zeuses guide is that he laid out his true honest, and in his own words, opinion. gotta love it right, can i rep him abunch lol


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 5, 2010)

rabidcow said:


> ha ha, DUDe its ok man sarcasam is real tough to pick up on online. the lack of tone and facial expression sometimes is the key . plus if your not in the right part of the world you may never fully grasp the ridiculous art of dry sarcasam. but i think being from north east usa i got years of exp in this. so dude was kiddin, crack rocks are not a product of harvesting late.... but man what if huh...... so profitable lolol.........
> EDIT, MAN I AM SO HIG,( YA I CHEATED ON MY RESOLUTION FUCK SHIT DAMN) BUT I MAY OF JUST BEEN SO HIGH THAT I MISSED YOUR SARCASAM, FUCK I AM SURE OF IT HAHA...... I AINT GONNA ERASE IT, IMMA CLOWN LAFF AT ME


 

lmao its kool man. 
just harvested today.if i could figure out how to post links ill throw it your way. ill have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Drr (Jan 23, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> More light = faster growth and ripening.
> Breeders estimates are based on 1000w, so if you're using something smaller you can usually safely add a few weeks to the estimates.


This is good.. 
The bottom line is energy. the plant has a process it goes through to produce energy... 
it needs a certain amount of energy to finish... each strain/seed has its set amount...


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 23, 2010)

they're more based on.. having the plant down. Giving it the most nutes possible, without burning it. Never doing something to the strain to hinder it's forward progress.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm..... Now ya got me thinking too. I just might have to let one of my current crop go WAY beyond where I "should" harvest, just to see how it goes. Maybe I'm sick, but sometimes I LIKE being retarded-stoned!!!! I don't know if I'm capable of getting that way anymore after a looonnnnggggg time smoking, but I really miss getting stupid/silly stoned, with the tunnel-vision and uncontrollable giggles and munchies, etc. I haven't been that stoned since I was a teenager --- but I'd LOVE to find/grow some weed that would do that to me again, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2010)

i eat a lot. i'm cooking a pound of bacon right now.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 24, 2010)

just chopped my 1st of 4 widows. that1 was at 10.5 weeks. gonna attemp to upload a few shots.
took all the resin stuck to my fingers and hands and balled it up and smoked it, i feel REAL high. gotta be a good sign.

fuck, i click insert image i get a thing lookin for url. lemme see if i can think my way outa here......


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 24, 2010)

rabidcow said:


> just chopped my 1st of 4 widows. that1 was at 10.5 weeks. gonna attemp to upload a few shots.
> took all the resin stuck to my fingers and hands and balled it up and smoked it, i feel REAL high. gotta be a good sign.
> 
> fuck, i click insert image i get a thing lookin for url. lemme see if i can think my way outa here......


action denied, i didnt have security token.......huh, ok then pics later. unless that worked.....
will put better ones up later, zzzzzz


----------



## ganjahype84 (Jan 24, 2010)

the approximate time the plants will be ready to harvest, you will be able to wait right before you are going to harvest and give them water with no nutrients. In this way they are allowed to grow for the maximum amount of time (large harvest) before being flushed.

The plants will use up the fertilizer they have stored in them and growth will not slow down, if done properly. If nutrients are not flushed from the marijuana plants, the resulting marijuana will taste bad and may also be hard to ignite.

If you are growing hydroponic marijuana, start clearing about 7 days before harvest. This can be done by changing the solution and using only distilled water or water treated with reverse osmosis (no nutrients). Some growers will change the water two or more times before harvest because the media may still hold nutrients after the first flush.


*dutch seeds
dutch cannabis*


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a few more pics........


----------



## Og Kushman (Jun 27, 2016)

luckydog82 said:


> Well I would like to ask the experienced grower what was the most days over the seed companies instructions did anybody grow a strain ,that doesn't sound right but i'm high so i hope you get the drift ,for example at the moment i am growing Big bang which the pack said took 8-9 weeks I am now in week 12 and have been told that they still have a bit to go, is this possible for a plant to grow that long and still not be ripe


I have a auto white widow from supreme seeds thats been going for just about 3 months now! What in the fuck I could have just grown a photo.


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 5, 2016)

Too harvest or not to harvest, what do you guys think? This is going over 100 days!


----------

